# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  nieuw hier

## Vriesvar

nieuw hier. Marieke is de naam. Ik volg het forum al een tijdje. Vanwege eigen klachten maar ook omdat ik het interessant vind. Gezondheid is nu eenmaal een groot goed.

----------


## Foreverliving03

wat voor klachten heb je Marieke, als ik vragen mag ?

----------

